#  > << J&H LICHT EN GELUID - LINKS >> >  > OVER DEZE FORUMS >  >  <<Het is weer zomer 2003>>

## moderator

Beste forumleden.

In de zomermaanden hebben we gewoontegetrouw te maken met vele nieuwe leden.
Mensen die jong zijn, vakantie hebben en veel vrije tijd.
Dit resulteert meestal in een groot aantal postings die al ruimschoots aan bod zijn geweest of die niet op het forum thuishoren.

Het moderatorteam is niet op vakantie, maar ook niet 24uur per dag online (hoewel het vaak niet veel scheelt).
Wij vragen jullie om geduld te hebben met deze nieuwelingen. Onderwerpen die echt al ruimschoots aan bod zijn geweest of nergens op slaan worden in de regel diezelfde dag nog door een modje verwijderd.

Dit om de gewone gang van zaken op het forum niet te verstoren.

Een andere hype van dit moment: plaatsen van images (foto's).
Dit is alleen de bedoeling in de foto forums, de discussie forums aub vrij houden van plaatjes! een url vermelding geeft de lezer zelf de gelegenheid om een plaatje te bekijken of niet, maar zorgt niet voor ellelange downtijden.

Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Forums

----------

